# Horse Age Calculator



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

hahaha I have a 24yr old and a 13yr old <<< Explains the little tanties when asked to do some thing difficult & new lol She will stomp her foot at me like a ****ed off teenager


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a 13 year old (Tango), a 4 year old (Lily), a 22 year old and an almost 20 year old (my dad's horses), a 16 year old (Maggie), and a 66 year old man (Buddy).

Reversely, I would be a 7-year-old horse. 

This thing is so cool! lol


----------



## Black Jack (Sep 27, 2010)

I like the age I am in horse years....LOL. It looks better than my true age!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Cav would be a 3 year old.
Beau would be a 23 year old.
And Daisy would be a 38 year old.
Interesting, very interesting


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww I love this  My Jax is "15" as a person which I like quite a bit. He's still young and has plenty of time to learn and mature


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Abbe is 8.8 years old.
Siskiyou is 28.6.
 that's pretty cool.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Jerry would be 30. lol.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have an 11, 13, and 50-yr old. Lol not sure if that's entirely accurate, as a 30yr old horse would only be 66, and a 40yr old horse would only be like 88


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

It said my 32 yr old is 70.4


----------

